# SOURCE and PRICE discussion



## VictorZ06 (Oct 7, 2011)

Price and source discussion for AAS products and related products are not permitted on the board (this includes peptides and products such as HGH, HCG, SARMs, etc).

You can discuss prices for over the counter products (such as whey, vitamins, creatine, etc), but nothing AAS or AAS related.  We are trying to keep the board as safe as possible for both staff, sponsors, and members.  Thank you!


/V


----------



## GMO (Oct 7, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Price discussion for AAS products and related products are not permitted on the board (this includes peptides and products such as HGH, HCG, SARMs, etc).
> 
> You can discuss prices for over the counter products (such as whey, vitamins, creatine, etc), but nothing AAS or AAS related.  We are trying to keep the board as safe as possible for both staff, sponsors, and members.  Thank you!
> 
> ...



Thank you, Victor.  I noticed this was happening a lot and was getting annoying.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 7, 2011)

GMO said:


> Thank you, Victor.  I noticed this was happening a lot and was getting annoying.



I know bro.  If anyone sees this kind of activity, please report the post ASAP so we can edit or erase the thread/post.



/V


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 7, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Price discussion for AAS products and related products are not permitted on the board (this includes peptides and products such as HGH, HCG, SARMs, etc).
> 
> You can discuss prices for over the counter products (such as whey, vitamins, creatine, etc), but nothing AAS or AAS related.  We are trying to keep the board as safe as possible for both staff, sponsors, and members.  Thank you!
> 
> ...



There should be no price discussion in the anabolic zone. Thank you for making a sticky. Even whey, creatine, etc., prices should not be discussed here, their discussion belongs in the supplement section.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 7, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Even whey, creatine, etc., prices should not be discussed here, their discussion belongs in the supplement section.



I agree that type of discussion should be used in the appropriate forums, but sometimes paths cross in certain posts/threads that can't be helped.  I don't want to close and lock up threads just because someone mentioned how much he is paying for his whey or aspirin.  This type of discussion about supplements and such does not put anyone in any kind of jeopardy.



/V


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 7, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> I agree that type of discussion should be used in the appropriate forums, but sometimes paths cross in certain posts/threads that can't be helped.  I don't want to close and lock up threads just because someone mentioned how much he is paying for his whey or aspirin.  This type of discussion about supplements and such does not put anyone in any kind of jeopardy.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



I agree. I didn't voice my thoughts well, I meant that there is no point to open a thread here to specifically discuss whey prices, etc., it should be done in the supplement section. But like you said there's no problem if a price is mentioned about whey, etc.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 7, 2011)

Big bump..


----------



## HH25 (Oct 7, 2011)

Good post !!!!! I agree myself!!!!!


----------



## Gutterpunk (Oct 8, 2011)

Understood thank you


----------



## rss500 (Nov 21, 2011)

Is there a good creatine out there, that acts like a real steroid? Should have googled it! Pct. with creatine ,(HMB), anabolic saponins and amino acid combination of L-Arginine and L-ornithine







VictorZ06 said:


> Price discussion for AAS products and related products are not permitted on the board (this includes peptides and products such as HGH, HCG, SARMs, etc).
> 
> You can discuss prices for over the counter products (such as whey, vitamins, creatine, etc), but nothing AAS or AAS related.  We are trying to keep the board as safe as possible for both staff, sponsors, and members.  Thank you!
> 
> ...


----------



## rss500 (Nov 21, 2011)

Unless I coast and lose my manhood


----------



## collins (Dec 19, 2011)

agree


----------



## inkd (Dec 20, 2011)

Agreed


----------



## MovinWeight (Dec 28, 2011)

agreed


----------



## Powermaster (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes no talking prices...but do shop around as there are vast differences in service and what you might pay.


----------



## BIGBASH (Jan 3, 2012)

yer sure


----------



## MrKeenan (Jan 4, 2012)

Can I ask what the reason for this is referring to being 'safe'? Must be legal wise? Can there be no discussion of price range certain aas.. as in not buying from specific individuals/sponsors.. but educating people on the typical price range of compounds as to avoid people from being ripped off. I have no idea to prices of specific aas and I'm sure a locked sticky topic for this would be very helpful?


----------



## caaraa (Jan 7, 2012)

Agreed


----------



## shadowcaster (Jan 19, 2012)

MrKeenan said:


> Can I ask what the reason for this is referring to being 'safe'? Must be legal wise? Can there be no discussion of price range certain aas.. as in not buying from specific individuals/sponsors.. but educating people on the typical price range of compounds as to avoid people from being ripped off. I have no idea to prices of specific aas and I'm sure a locked sticky topic for this would be very helpful?



Yeah, I understand that some folks have access to really inexpensive gear. These are often under dosed or all together bunk. See, price wars are like nuclear wars, no one wins except the roaches. As everyone starts maneuvering to undercut the other guy, product quality goes south, infections go up and all that over (literally) a few bucks. Not to say that elite sourced juice doesn't exist... just that it's not good for the health of any industry, for everyone to expect wholesale prices.

That said, I agree with you on the point of keeping newbs from getting fleeced. The problem is, prices are so all over the place, and list price doesn't always factor in financial risk. So it's quite impossible to set price ceilings statically. For example, when customs cracks down, 1 in 5 packages gets snagged. That means that the price has to factor 20% risk of loss, but usually doesn't reflect that. Domestic sources are more expensive, because that risk was already assumed (along with personal risk) and factored in. So, you're not likely to get one of those nastygrams from Uncle Sam or win an all expenses paid vacation to club fed.


----------



## grootfac (Feb 5, 2012)

agree


----------



## hulklion (Feb 15, 2012)

Agreed


----------



## birket (Feb 19, 2012)

Agree


----------



## garrythomson (Apr 12, 2012)

I went with Harley street surgery (not medical) and paid £2995 for pure polyurethane implants. My surgeon was Garrick georgeau and I cannot fault him or his team.


----------



## murf23 (Apr 12, 2012)

Wtf ^^^


----------



## Patrickt (Apr 30, 2012)

New here, but fully understand.


----------



## Valkyrie (Nov 27, 2012)

shadowcaster said:


> Yeah, I understand that some folks have access to really inexpensive gear. These are often under dosed or all together bunk. See, price wars are like nuclear wars, no one wins except the roaches. As everyone starts maneuvering to undercut the other guy, product quality goes south, infections go up and all that over (literally) a few bucks. Not to say that elite sourced juice doesn't exist... just that it's not good for the health of any industry, for everyone to expect wholesale prices.
> 
> That said, I agree with you on the point of keeping newbs from getting fleeced. The problem is, prices are so all over the place, and list price doesn't always factor in financial risk. So it's quite impossible to set price ceilings statically. For example, when customs cracks down, 1 in 5 packages gets snagged. That means that the price has to factor 20% risk of loss, but usually doesn't reflect that. Domestic sources are more expensive, because that risk was already assumed (along with personal risk) and factored in. So, you're not likely to get one of those nastygrams from Uncle Sam or win an all expenses paid vacation to club fed.



Great post.  Anyone can do some research and gather some price lists.  Determining quality takes more time and effort but almost always returns the results = CHEAPER DOES NOT EQUAL BETTER.


----------



## clicting (Jan 22, 2013)

for sure.


----------



## BillyD (Mar 1, 2014)

Is ordering from World Pharma or Uncle Z safe?


----------



## Warriorblaze (Mar 1, 2014)

BillyD said:


> Is ordering from World Pharma or Uncle Z safe?



Anytime you place orders for these types of products, there's an inherent risk involved. I believe ordering from a board sponsor helps to greatly minimize these risks. 

It's really up to you to research and read the reviews because it is YOUR money. 

I've dealt with WP personally, but have never used UncleZ so I can't comment on them. 


Warrior


----------



## Drewp911 (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks, new to commenting on here,  read the rules but a reminder is always nice!


----------



## GS44 (Dec 24, 2014)

Agreed!


----------



## Anabolictemple (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey everybody just to give you heads up every week we'll have some products on great discount check out this weeks  MASTREX you can't find better price and this quality 
forget about creatine and get this and you'll keep your manhood too if you use MASTREX


----------



## THE-BEAST (Jan 25, 2015)

Without a doubt! you would think that be common sense for most people.


----------



## cornertech (Feb 15, 2015)

Safe is good ....





VictorZ06 said:


> Price and source discussion for AAS products and related products are not permitted on the board (this includes peptides and products such as HGH, HCG, SARMs, etc).
> 
> You can discuss prices for over the counter products (such as whey, vitamins, creatine, etc), but nothing AAS or AAS related. We are trying to keep the board as safe as possible for both staff, sponsors, and members. Thank you!
> 
> ...


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 15, 2015)

cornertech said:


> Safe is good ....



The staff here does their best to enforce the rules, but most don't even bother to read them.  Even though it's in their best interest.




/V


----------



## cornertech (Feb 16, 2015)

Big bump...


shadowcaster said:


> Yeah, I understand that some folks have access to really inexpensive gear. These are often under dosed or all together bunk. See, price wars are like nuclear wars, no one wins except the roaches. As everyone starts maneuvering to undercut the other guy, product quality goes south, infections go up and all that over (literally) a few bucks. Not to say that elite sourced juice doesn't exist... just that it's not good for the health of any industry, for everyone to expect wholesale prices.
> 
> That said, I agree with you on the point of keeping newbs from getting fleeced. The problem is, prices are so all over the place, and list price doesn't always factor in financial risk. So it's quite impossible to set price ceilings statically. For example, when customs cracks down, 1 in 5 packages gets snagged. That means that the price has to factor 20% risk of loss, but usually doesn't reflect that. Domestic sources are more expensive, because that risk was already assumed (along with personal risk) and factored in. So, you're not likely to get one of those nastygrams from Uncle Sam or win an all expenses paid vacation to club fed.


----------



## bnmsupar (Mar 24, 2015)

Bump for this importance thread


----------



## JR. (Apr 7, 2015)

murf23 said:


> Wtf ^^^


I know rite? Huh


----------



## NJRiot (Dec 2, 2015)

Looking Thick Brotha!


----------



## JR. (Oct 9, 2016)

murf23 said:


> Wtf ^^^


lol!


----------

